# Duyuru > Vatan SATILIYOR!!!!! >  "Maden rezerv haritalarını sattılar!"

## bozok

*"Maden rezerv haritalarını sattılar!"* 


*üzcan YENİüERİ* 
*Yeniçağ Gazetesi*
*[email protected]* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 29/02/2008* 



Türkiye'de yolsuzluklar son zamanlarda hem mecra değiştirmiş hem de büyük bir ivme kazanmıştır. Gün geçmiyor ki, organize bir yolsuzluk haberleri medyaya yansımasın. Bu defa Enerji Bakanlığı?ndan üzerinde durulmaya değer bir yolsuzluk haberi, operasyonuyla birlikte geldi. Gazetelerden bazıları "MTA'da rüşvet operasyonu" bazıları da "Maden rezerv haritalarını sattılar" şeklinde vermişler. 

Konu şu: Maden kaynaklarıyla ile ilgili gizli bilgi, belge ve stratejik öneme sahip zimmetli haritaların kopyalarının özel şirketlere satıldığı iddiasıyla, Enerji Bakanlığı?na bağlı MTA ve Maden İşleri Genel Müdürlükleri?nde büyük operasyonlar gerçekleştirilmiş. Olayla ilgili birçok bürokrat göz altına alınmış. Bu operasyonda bazı iş adamları ise adreslerinde bulunamadığı için göz altına alınamamış. İşadamlarının operasyonu önceden haber alarak kaçtıkları yolunda iddialar var.

İddialara göre sözü edilen bürokratlar, üç yıldır MTA'nın bulduğu maden sahalarıyla ilgili işlemleri başlatmadan önce, bunları aralarında yabancı şirketlerin de olduğu çok sayıda işletmeye para karşılığı bildirmişler. 

Maden İşleri Genel Müdürlüğü'ndeki ekibin ise, ruhsatlandırma işlerini takip ettiği saptanmış. Böylece kamu, buraları ruhsatlandırıp işletmeye başlamadan özel şirketler kazıyı başlatmışlar.

Türkiye'nin maden sahalarını gösteren bilgilerin yabancılara nasıl satıldığı da daha önce medyada yer almıştı. Bugün Gazetesi 27 Mart 2007 tarihli sayısında bu olayı "Rum Oyununda Türk Köstebek" başlığı altında vermişti: "Paravan şirketlerle değerli maden sahalarımızı ele geçirmeye kalkan Rumlar'a MTA'dan emekli bir Türk jeologun yer gösterdiği ortaya çıktı. (Bay X) adlı jeolog, Rum kesiminde ana şirket konumundaki EMED Madencilik'e Türkiye'de çalışacak eleman buldu. şirket, onun yönlendirmeleriyle 21 noktada arama ruhsatları aldı. Rumlar bir süre önce (Bay X'i), Türkiye'de kurdukları Doğu Akdeniz Mineralleri şirketinin müdürlüğüne getirdi". 

şahsi menfaat karşılığında yabancı emellerin aracı haline gelebilen insanların sayısı Türkiye'de giderek artmaktadır. Bu insanlar şahsi çıkarları için yapamayacakları hiçbir şeyin olmadığını kanıtlamışlardır. Unutmamak gerekir ki bu egoist insan tipini, liberal kapitalist değerlerin yerli uygulamacıları yaratmıştır. Köşe dönmek, köşe kapmak ve köşe olmak için bu tiplerin çiğneyemeyeceği hiçbir değer yoktur. 

Rum şirketine ülkenin maden havzalarının haritalarını teslim eden bu türden insanlarda eksik olan bir şeyler olmalıdır. Bu insanların böyle davranabilmeleri için milli duyarlılık, milli bilinç, milli değer, milli onur ve milli kimlikten nasibini almamış olmaları gerekir. Tabii bir de kendilerine "yabancıdan zarar gelmeyeceğini" öğrenmiş olmalılar!

Kuşkusuz bu tür insanlar kolay yetişmez! Ancak ülkeyi sevmeyi, milliyetçi olmayı, milletine ve toplumuna sadakat duymayı aşağılayan ya da suçlayan bir sistem bu tür insanları yaratabilir. 

Bu tür olayları, her şeyden önce uygun şart ve ortamların yarattığını da unutmamak gerekir. Sorun bireyden daha çok yönetimin mantığıyla ilgilidir. Son zamanlarda ülkede satışa konu olmayan herhangi bir değerin kalıp kalmadığı düşünülürse meydana gelen gelişmelerin çok da şaşırtıcı olmadığı anlaşılmış olur. Bırakın şirketleri, para eden her değerin özelleştirilmesinden yabancıya toprak satışına; oradan Vakıflara ilişkin yasal düzenlemelere kadar; hiç bir stratejik mahremiyet tanımayan bir zihniyet ülkeyi yönetiyor. 

Küreselleşmeyi; milli olan her şeyin değersizleşmesi, önemsizleşmesi ve içeriksizleşmesi olarak algılayan iktidarlar ancak "gemisini kurtaran kaptan" tipinde insan yetiştirirler. Onlar da hiçbir ahlaki, milli ve insani sorumluluk duymadan bugünü kurtarmak için dünden kalan ne varsa hepsini rahatlıkla satabilirler. 

Zimmet, rüşvet, ihtilas, irtikap ve iltimasla harmanlanmış insanların bu ülkenin en stratejik yerlerine kadar yükselebilmesi de üzerinde durulması gereken diğer önemli bir husustur. 

Bütün olup bitenler egoistleşmenin, yabancılaşmanın, yozlaşmanın, ahlaksızlaşmanın ve milliyetsizleşmenin ulaştığı aşamayı göstermektedir. Olup bitenler Türkiye'nin milli çıkarları, milli haysiyeti, milli kaynakları savunacak ve koruyacak nesillere duyulan ihtiyacın derecesini göstermesi bakımından da önemlidir.

----------


## bozok

*Oda dolusu gizli harita çıktı*






*TOLGA şARDAN ANKARA*
*Milliyet Gzt./ 01.03.2008* 





Enerji ve Tabii Kaynaklar Bakanlığı'na bağlı MTA ve MİGEM'de (Maden İşleri Genel Müdürlüğü) yürütülen yolsuzluk soruşturmasında gözaltına alınan zanlıların, devlet imkanlarıyla yaptıkları resmi çalışmaların sonuçlarını ve maden sahalarına ait gizli haritaları özel firmalara vererek hem kendilerine hem firmalara menfaat sağladıkları belirlendi.


*10 milyon YTL'lik para hareketi*

Ankara Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı ve Ankara Emniyeti KOM şubesi'nce yürütülen "Kazı" adlı yolsuzluk operasyonunun soruşturması dün tamamlandı. Adliyeye sevk edilen 23 zanlı, emniyetten çıkarken yüzlerini gizledi. Baş zanlı olduğu iddia edilen MTA'da görevli mühendis E.G. ile Antalya Devlet Hastanesi'nde görevli ağabeyi ü.G. arasında yaklaşık 10 milyon YTL'lik para hareketi belirlendi. Antalya'nın gelişmekte olan bölgesi Yeşilçayır'da çok sayıda araziyi yatırım amaçlı aldıkları anlaşılan kardeşlerin Ankara Gölbaşı'nda da kıymetli arazileri saptandı. Antalya'da alışveriş merkezi inşa etmeyi hedefleyen iki kardeşin, bu amaçla özel firmalara maden sahalarının usulsüz biçimde satışını organize ettikleri, satılan maden sahaları arasında üanakkale ve Balıkesir bölgesinde altın rezervi bulunan bölgelerin de yer aldığı ortaya çıktı.


*Herkes yapıyor*

E.G.'nin maden sahaları üzerindeki usulsüzlüklerinin yanı sıra eşi S.H.G.'ye ait olan firmayı bazı firmalarla anlaşmalı olarak devletin açtığı maden sahası ihalelerine soktuğu ve bu ihaleleri firmasına kazandırdığı tespit edildi. E.G.'nin, ihaleleri kazanabilmek için diğer firmaların ihale teklif mektuplarını da bizzat hazırladığı belirlendi. Böylece ihalelere fesat karıştırıldığı anlaşıldı.

Sorgusunda, madencilik sektöründeki firmalara danışmanlık yaptığını ve yasal yollardan para kazandığını savunan E.G.'nin* "Ne var ki bunda? Herkes yapıyor"* dediği öğrenildi. Zanlılar arasında yer alan MTA'da görevli daire başkanı D.S.K.'nın ise E.G.'de ele geçirilen "gizli" haritaların kurum dışına çıkarılmasına izin verdiği iddia edildi. D.S.K.'nın onayı olmadan haritaların kurum içinde incelenmesine bile izin verilmediği belirtildi.


*üzel evrak odası*

Ankara Emniyeti KOM şubesi'nde, ele geçirilen evrakta inceleme yapmak için özel oda tahsis edildi. El konulan harita ve dokümanların neredeyse bir odayı doldurduğu görüldü. Zanlıların, yurt genelinde inceleme yaptıkları bölgelere kuruma ait araçlarla gittikleri, sondaj ve teknik analizleri devlet olanaklarıyla yaptıkları, ancak devlet yerine kendi özel firmalarına menfaat sağladıkları öne sürüldü.

----------


## bozok

*1400 YTL maaşla holding*

 

Maden Tetkik ve Arama'nın 1400 YTL maaşlı mühendisi nasıl holding kuracaktı?

MTA'nın 1400 YTL maaşlı mühendisi holding kuracaktı 

Maden Tetkik ve Arama Genel Müdürlüğü'ndeki (MTA) yolsuzlukları ortaya çıkarmak amacıyla düzenlenen ve "Kazı Operasyonu" adı verilen operasyon ile bürokratlarla işadamları arasında çok kapsamlı rüşvet ilişkilerini ortaya çıkarıldı. 

Ankara Emniyet Müdürlüğü Organize Suçlar Bürosu'nca, MTA ve MİGEM'e ait bazı ihalelere fesat karıştırıldığı, maden ruhsatlarının değerlerinin altında gösterilerek ucuza satıldığı iddiasıyla gerçekleştirilen soruşturma, Cumhuriyet Savcısı Vahdet Polatkan'ın talimatları doğrultusunda derinleştirildi. MTA ve MİGEM müfettişleri, zanlıların ev ve iş yerlerinde yapılan aramalarda ele geçirilen maden dosyalarını, emniyette kendileri için ayrılan özel bir odada inceliyorlar. 


HOLDİNG KURACAĞIM 

üete üyelerinin hesaplarını da inceleyen polisler, mühendis Erkan G.'nin 16 ay içinde banka hesaplarına 3 milyon doların üzerinde para girdiğini tespit etti. üok düşük rakamlarla MTA ve MİGEM'den satın aldığı maden arazilerini astronomik rakamlarla büyük şirketlere satan Erkan G., kendi adına 47 bin metre kare tarlası, eşi Sebahat Hülya G. adına Antalya'da 12 bin metrekare arazi, Ankara'da dubleks ev, Erzurum'da üç ayrı ev, Ankara'nın çeşitli semtlerinde arazileri bulunduğu açıklandı. 

Erkan G., tüm bu malvarlığını 1400 YTL maaşla yaptığını söyledi. Bir dönem Trabzon Cezaevi'nde idare müdürü olarak görev yapan Erkan G.'nin, MTA'ya geçiş yapmasının ardından büyük miktarlarda paralar kazandığı yine banka hesaplarıyla ortaya çıkarıldı. Mühendisin, Baki ismindeki işadamıyla yaptığı telefon görüşmesinde, satın aldığı bir araziyle ilgili bilgi verdikten sonra, "Dedim ya holding kuracam az kaldı inşallah" dediği dikkat çekti. 


ABD İüİN ALTIN, üİN'E KROM 

MTA Genel Müdürü Mehmet üzer'in, "Sülün Osman" olayına benzettiği ve "Maden çok para ediyor. Bazı insanlar madene para yatırmak istiyor. Biri 'MTA'dan şunu talep ederim' demiş olabilir. Olay da öyle gelişmiş. Madenciliği bilmeyen bizden ayrılmış bir adam" diye açıkladığı operasyonda, vurgunun boyutlarının uluslararası olduğu da ortaya çıktı. 

Türkiye'de bir Amerikan firmasına aracılık eden Hamit ismindeki işadamı, mühendis Erkan G.'ye firmanın HakkÃ¡ri Yüksekova da çinko, Kaz Dağları'nda altın, Adapazarı Gölcük'te bakır sahalarıyla ilgilendiğini söyleyerek maden sahalarının ayrıntılı bilgilerini istedi. Ayrıca üin ve Kanada firmaları için de altın, krom, bakır gibi rezervler hakkında aracılara bilgi aktarıldığı yine telefon konuşmalarıyla ortaya çıktı. 


Telefonlar 9 ay dinlendi, gizli belgeler şirkette çıktı 

KAZI Operasyonu adı verilen soruşturma 9 ay süren yoğun telefon dinlemelerinin ardından başlatılmıştı. Bu dinlemeler sonucunda mühendis Erkan G.'nin yolsuzluk çetesine liderlik yaptığı iddia edildi. Erkan G.'nin evinde ve gayri resmi ortağı olduğu ileri sürülen Yer Küre Madencilik şirketinde yapılan aramalarda yüzlerce madensahası haritası ele geçirildi. üzerlerinde "çok gizli" ibaresi bulunan bu haritaların incelemeleri devam ediyor. Haritaların değişik firmalara yüksek fiyatlarla satıldığı yönündeki bilgiler de araştırılıyor. 

Hürriyet 


06.03.2008

----------


## bozok

*MTA'da yönetim operasyonu* 


*ANKA / 7 Mart 2008* 



Madencilik haritaların bazı şirketlere satıldığı gerekçesiyle Emniyet güçlerinin "Kazı" operasyonu başlattığı Maden Tetkik ve Arama (MTA) Genel Müdürlüğü'nde, Genel Müdür Yardımcısı Gürkan Tunay görevden alındı.


Resmi Gazete'de yer alan atama kararına göre, MTA Genel Müdür Yardımcısı Gürkan Tunay, başka bir göreve atanmak üzere bu görevinden alındı.

üte yandan, Elektrik üretim A.ş. Genel Müdür Yardımcılığı ve Yönetim Kurulu üyeliğine, Genel Müdür Yardımcılığı görevini halen yürütmekte olan Raşit İş atandı.

Türkiye Elektrik Ticaret ve Taahhüt A.ş. Genel Müdürlüğü'nde açık bulunan Yönetim Kurulu üyeliğine de Hüseyin Karakaya tekrar atandı.

----------


## bozok

*MTA maden hırsızlığına kılıfı buldu*

MTA Genel Müdürü üzmez, "Kazı Operasyonu" kapsamında, çete üyelerinin ev ve işyerlerinde ele geçirilen ve bir kısmı "gizli" ibareli 6596 harita için "3-5 YTL karşılığında bu haritaları bizden temin edebilir" dedi. 





*HARİTA üALMAK 3-5 YTL*


MTA Genel Müdürü Mehmet üzmez, "Kazı Operasyonu" kapsamında, çete üyelerinin ev ve işyerlerinde ele geçirilen ve bir kısmı "gizli" ibareli 6596 harita için "Herkes çoğaltma parası olan 3-5 YTL karşılığında bu haritaları bizden temin edebilir" savunmasını getirdi.

Operasyon sürecinde polislerle yaklaşık üç ay süren bir ortak çalışma yürüttüklerini belirten üzmez, "Bunların ortaya çıkmasına en çok biz sevindik. Gözaltına altına alınan çalışanlarımızdan ikisi savcılıktan salındı. Bir harita mutemedimiz tutuklu. Doğru kararı yargı verecektir. Münferit olay değerlendirilmelidir, kurumun zarar görmesinden endişe ediyoruz" dedi.

3-5 YTL'YE SATIYORUZ: üzmez, "gizli" ibareli haritalarla ilgili olarak, "Gizli ibareli haritalar Harita Genel Komutanlığı'ndan temin edilen topografik haritalardır. Oluşturulan haritalar, kurumumuzda konunun ilgililerine çoğaltma parasına 3-5 YTL'ye tarafımızdan satılır. Kurumda hazırlanan MİGEM'in raporları da ihalelere katılan firmalarca rahatlıkla alınabilir" dedi.

YETKİ GENELKURMAY'IN: üzmez'in bu açıklamasına karşılık aynı kurumun Başmüfettişi Ahmet Turan üağlar ise operasyonun başlamasında etkili olan raporunda, haritaların çoğaltılmasının Genelkurmay Başkanlığı Harita Genel Komutanlığı'nın yetkisinde olduğunu vurguluyor. üağlar raporunda şu görüşlere yer veriyor: "Söz konusu haritalar, Genel Kurmay Başkanlığı Harita Genel Komutanlığı tarafından üretilmekte olup, bu haritaların birinci derecede temin kaynağı Harita Genel Komutanlığı'dır. MTA Genel Müdürlüğü tarafından maden arama projelerinde kullanılan söz konusu haritalar, iki kurum arasında yapılan protokol dahilinde ücreti karşılığında ilgili komutanlıktan temin edilmektedir. Bahse konu harita ve harita bilgilerinin temini, muhafaza edilmesi, kullanılması ve dağıtımı; Bakanlar Kurulu'nun 05.07.1994 tarih ve 94/5856 sayılı kararı ile yayınlanan "Harita ve Harita Bilgilerini Temin ve Kullanma Yönetmeliği" hükümlerine göre yapılmakta olup, iş bu yönetmelik hükümlerine uymayanlar ile gizlilik dereceli harita ve harita bilgilerini amacı dışında kullananlar kayıp ve zayi edenler hakkında T.C.K ve Askeri Ceza Kanunu'nun ilgili maddelerinin uygulanacağı yönünde kanun koyucu tarafından düzenleme yapılmıştır."

----------

